# World's tallest city halls



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

What about world's tallest city halls?


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Los Angeles City Hall is 484 ft/32 floors...seems pretty tall.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adampaul/2142913568/


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Tokyo city hall is 243 metres tall (797ft)


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

U r teh winrar!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

tokyo is definitely the tallest ^^


----------



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

toronto. by finnish architect viljo revell.








( http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnicholl81/543085677/ )


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Was this a quick thread or what??

Well, let's just wait and see what the Dubai architects plan for the future...


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Moscow city hall (308 m, U/C), will be the first supertall city hall
Project









but now Moscow city hall second building is tall too (it's former COMECON bldg)


----------



## Alpha/S. (Aug 24, 2008)

Philadelphia City Hall completed in 1901 and the tallest habitable building until 1908 (and still tallest masonry building) at 167 m/ 548 ft definitely deserves an honorable mention. 









_Source: phillyskyline.com_


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Tokyos City hall wins. I love Tokyo City hall :drool:

Phoenix city hall came to mind too









http://flickr.com/photos/catslye/2416853132/

the building only rises 20 floors and 368 feet (112 m) though


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Tokyo's City Hall is the world's tallest city hall, and it may be eclipsed by the proposed city hall in Moscow in the future.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

It is likely to become Osaka. 
Osaka might move. 
256.0m


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Alpha/S. said:


> Philadelphia City Hall completed in 1901 and the tallest habitable building until 1908 (and still tallest masonry building) at 167 m/ 548 ft


The Potala Palace is 567 to 656 ft high depending on where you stop counting (including the massive brick base), built in 1694.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

This tower will be the new San Diego City Hall


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ Oooo pretty.


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

*Buffalo City Hall, New York - 378ft / 115m*


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

Alpha/S. said:


> Philadelphia City Hall completed in 1901 and the tallest habitable building until 1908 (and still tallest masonry building) at 167 m/ 548 ft definitely deserves an honorable mention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!kay:


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

MDguy said:


> Tokyos City hall wins. I love Tokyo City hall :drool:
> 
> Phoenix city hall came to mind too
> 
> ...


it looks like an office building...


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

Jarmo K said:


> toronto. by finnish architect viljo revell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, i've seen this building 50 million times & didn't know it was their city hall.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Lille townhall "the queen of belfries"


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

*The tallest town halls in Germany:*
Town hall in Berlin - Steglitz (119m):









Town hall in Leipzig (115m)









Town hall in Hamburg (112m)









Town hall in Essen (106m, 115m with antenna)









Town hall in Dresden (100m)









Town hall in Hannover (100m)









Town hall in Berlin (97m)









Town hall in Kaiserslautern (88m)









Town hall in Berlin - Charlottenburg (88m):









Town hall in Munich (85m):









Town hall in Berlin - Schöneberg (81m)


----------



## MarketStEl (4 mo ago)

Jarmo K said:


> toronto. by finnish architect viljo revell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When New Toronto City Hall was built, its architect made its two towers different heights because there were no buildings taller than them in Toronto at the time. But at 280 feet high, the taller of the two towers is far from one of the tallest city halls in the world, or even in North America: Philadelphia's, Kansas City's and LA's, to name three and in that order, outrank it.


----------

